# how much does live rock cost



## puffer boy (Apr 14, 2008)

how much does it cost at a local pet store :?:


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Depends on what kind you get and where you are located. Why don't you call your lfs on the telephone?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I have seen LR go for anywhere from $2lb to $16lb. It all depends how good it is, if it is cured/uncured, etc etc.

It all depends on your area. As stated, you most likely wont know untill you call/check it out.


----------

